# Waldo's Cat's Meow Muscadine



## rgecaprock (Oct 7, 2007)

I* was holding on to Waldo's Muscadine for a Sunday dinner and today was the day. It went so well with the bbq'd chicken and vegetables. I've had muscadine wine before but it doesn't even come close to how awsome your's is. Still enjoying it as I'm typing and may have a couple more glasses. Thank you Waldo!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 7, 2007)

Waldo makes great Muscadine wine. I had Waldo help me make a gallon batch when I first came to this board, it turned out pretty good. I got 55 pounds of muscadines in the freezer since last year and I was going to make a 5 gallon batch with them, then Waldo sent me a bottle of his.............

Now I'm afraid to make it..... How could I possibly even come close to that....? 

Your dinner looks great by the way, I love veggies on a plate.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2007)

The color sure looks really nice.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Ramona. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I basted the chicken with JM Ancient Orange Mead. It made it very tender and gave it a nice flavor.




Ramona


----------



## pkcook (Oct 8, 2007)

Ramona,


I have had the pleasure of Waldo's famous Muscadine wine myself. I took it to my sister's home. Her husband has a 40 acre vineyard and makes some pretty good wine himself. Everyone expected a syrupy sweet, grapey wine, but that is not what they tasted! Waldo's Muscadine is lightly sweet with awonderful flavor and leaves a great aftertaste. Everyone raved over it. Unfortunately, there were so many people there wanting to taste and we could only have a very small sample each



. 


Waldo is the "Muscadine Master!"


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2007)

OK pk...You did that just like I asked you too, I was skeered you was gonna get too thick and syrupy with the praise there for a bit but you did good buddy..I know I told you I would send you a couple of bottles for doing this but you did so good I may just send a case


----------

